# hyperWALLET VS. PayPal



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Well here is a question for all you ebay people out there







Who uses Canada's hyperWALLET as a payment method when selling on ebay and who prefers the US of PayPal while selling on ebay? 

hyperWALLET is Canadian and operated out of Vancouver. The company that deals with the transactions is also Canadian and based in Victoria called Beamstream.com. Another bonus is you can receive Canadian or US currency with out any extra fees on top of the regular fees. They only accept Visa and Mastercard as credit cards. The website is well layed out and explains everything in detail.

PayPal is all American. Not sure who they use for the financial transactions? Their main currency is in US not both US and Canadian. Extra fees apply on top of their regular fees. There are three different accounts with each of them having their own fees set up. They accept Visa, Mastercard, American Express, and a few others. Their web site is a little messy when trying to surf around in the Help page. Things are all over the place and not very user friendly.

That's just an example of the two. Now the big and important question is which one works best out in the Ebay world? Do people frown on one or the other? Has there been problems with hyperWALLET or PayPal? If I was to sign up and sell items on Ebay which one would I want to pick? Stick with an all Canadian company and trust them? Or got with the world wide popular PayPal system?

Feedback needed


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Talking about buying or selling. If you are selling then no problem as probably both can accept a visa payment or whatever.

If you are talking buying, 90% of the eBay world uses PayPal. If you want to pay online, they probably it will be a paypal transaction.

--PB


----------

